# What to wear with lilac/lavender lipstick?



## cyanidewine (Jan 29, 2011)

So I saw there was a thread for what to wear with purple lips, but what about specifically lavender lips? I've been dying to wear my lavender lipstick out, or at work (I work at a restaraunt, so I don't want to look super crazy) but I'm not sure what to do with my eyes. I'm thinking something simple, but it's such a hard color to work with.

  	I've been trying it out at home and using blush to give my face some color to avoid the flat, dead, look the color has the potential to cause but I'm at a loss for a nicely pulled together look that can be easily worn out in public. Any ideas? Or pictures?!


----------



## revinn (Jan 29, 2011)

What about a light, cool-toned pink (MAC's Well Dressed comes to mind), and something like Blanc Type all over the eyes, with Soft Brown or a similar color in the crease, lightly defined brows, and some winged black liner and mascara. Simple, to let your lips be the focus, but enough color to avoid the "dead" look!


----------



## Ember2 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've sometimes stayed in the same colour family for the whole look with a lavender or mauve lipstick.  MAC Well Dressed blush is my go to blush for this look, and I try different cooler pinks/purples on my eyes, usually starting with MAC Orb or Digit eyeshadow.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 30, 2011)

Use more neutral browns and golds like Urban Decay's eyeshadows in ABC Gum, Midnight Cowboy, Blunt, Blazed, Baked, Half Baked, and Sellout and cut the crease with something along the lines of Purple Haze, Last Call, or Ecstasy. It's just enough to tie the lip to the eye and it's not too overwhelming for a strong lip.


----------



## cyanidewine (Jan 30, 2011)

I never would've thought of golds, that sounds great, and Midnight Cowboy is one of my favorites! It sounds great with a winged liner too, thanks! As for blush, I actually don't own -any- MAC blushes yet! I have a few Estee Lauder ones, and a Victoria Secret's one, but I'm thinking about grabbing one the next time I make the drive to the closest MAC counter. I've still yet to do a FOTD so we'll see, maybe tomorrow it'll be one with lilac lips! Thanks!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm excited to see how it'll turn out. By the way, psst, psst, use a shimmery light bronze shadow on your cheeks as blush. I think that would work deeee-lectably.


----------



## Sarah Afshar (Feb 19, 2011)

You can almost pair any color/shade with this, however; a lilac/lavender lip always looks best with a neutral smoky eye. I would say grays (perhaps a charcoal gray or slate gray), silvers (a matte or shimmer paired with a dark charcoal gray), etc. I would use the Dior 2 Color eye shadow set in "Silver Look" because it possesses a matte gray, with a shimmery silver. I would wear a black mascara. The blush should be natural, but visible. The blush should be more of a pearl finish and light, but not too light. Depending on your skin tone, something that is subtle.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think a pink blush and a soft, cool neutral eye would look great. Well-Dressed is a great rec! If you like the Mineralized blushes, I'd also suggest Gentle. It gives a great pink cheek as well. For the eyes, I'd do a shimmery champagne color. Nothing crazy because you want the lips to be the star of the show. However, I think a dash of black liquid liner would look great! It would balance out the fun lip color with a soft neutral but defined eye. Good luck and have fun playing with different combos!


----------

